# Ferramentas para verificar a existência de neve



## pedrojoper (3 Dez 2008 às 01:00)

Boas! Gostaria de saber quais as ferramentas que usam para verificar a existência de neve nas nossas serras. Tenho visto muitos posts com imagens de satélite em que se vê claramente onde está a neve, e queria saber onde posso encontrá-las. Já procurei e encontrei alguns sites mas não se vê claramente porque as imagens têm cores reais e ás vezes só se vêem nuvens, eu procuro imagens de alto contraste, num comprimento de onda no qual a neve sobressaia.

P.S: Este é o meu primeiro post, primeiro de muitos 
Grande comunidade que aqui está!


----------



## pedrojoper (3 Dez 2008 às 21:28)

Então? Ninguém?


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2008 às 23:32)

As imagens de satélite são do rapidfire:

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/

Ferramentas para Portugal não há, havia um layer para o Google Earth chamado Snowwatch da Simbiose Systems, mas parece que não está a funcionar de momento:

http://www.simbiose-systems.com/

De qualquer forma, a neve em Portugal é tão rara para além da Estrela, que aqui pelo fórum sabemos mais ou menos a situação ao longo dos meses.
No Inverno anterior  tínhamos um tópico no fórum para fazer o seguimento disso, em breve podemos abrir o deste Inverno.


----------



## pedrojoper (3 Dez 2008 às 23:56)

Ok. Obrigado, mas já conheço esse. O único defeito é que quando está nublado não se vê nada. Em relação a ficheiros .kml também há este, mas está sempre uns dias desactualizado e não me parece ser muito fiável (só aparecem no mapa os locais carregadinhos de neve e mesmo esses parecem estar desviados do sítio, tipo em vez de aparecer neve na serra da estrela aparece em arganil ). Parece que vou ter de seguir pelo forum. Estive no Marão dia 1/12 e não quero perder oportunidades daquelas quando aparecem... Sou Madeirense e ainda não sei onde costuma nevar, soube do Marão este fim-de-semana e fui lá, mas não sei se há algum sítio perto do Porto, onde vivo, que não conheça e então queria começar a seguir por satélite para ver onde neva e poder escolher melhor os sítios.


----------

